

Putting An End To The Biggest Lie On The Internet - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/13/putting-an-end-to-the-biggest-lie-on-the-internet/

======
casca
TL;DR - another post about tos-dr.info.

6 days ago, 602 points: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4350907>

1 day ago, 129 points: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4373610>

